# What can I do with *far* too many mushrooms?



## Quadlex (Apr 1, 2008)

I was organized!  Well planned!  Exercising Dicipline!

I made a meal plan.  It wasn't fiddly, but it _was_ full of delicious things.  I went to the store to buy the required goods, to find they were out of flat mushrooms, tuna in springwater, and mince (Seriously, what supermarket runs out of ground cow?)

So I went to another supermarket, and found everything, but with one problem... I could only get flat Mushrooms in a big jewel box.  I _really_ wanted to make mushroom burgers for dinner and I was frustrated this was the second story I'd tried, so I bought the box.

The burgers were delicious.  They used 2 out of 12 mushrooms.  Said 'shrooms aren't useful in the remaining dishes.  So what can I do with 'em before they go off?

I was thinking making a duxelle, then freezing it for use later, but I'm not sure how well duxelle freezes.  Mushroom gravy is possible except I have no pan drippings, and I can't really freeze them whole as I suspect they won't survive the proceedure.

Any ideas?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 1, 2008)

You can put them in salad..eat them plain...saute them with white wine, butter and garlic .


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2008)

quadlex, what are flat mushrooms?

if they're portabellas, try sauteeing thick slices in butter and garlic for a bit. then add red wine, and slowly reduce so that the 'shrooms suck up the wine and butter sauce.

or, marinate in italian dressing, grill, then melt chunks of gorgonzola into the ribs.


----------



## QSis (Apr 1, 2008)

Duxelle freezes beautifully.

I don't know what "flat mushrooms" are either.  Are they stuffable?  

Lee


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks like they're portabellos: Mushrooms 

Here is a bunch of recipes for them: flat mushroom Recipes at Epicurious.com You can add more ingredients that you have to the search box, to narrow down the results. HTH.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 1, 2008)

make a lemon and garlic sauce, then deep fry the mushrooms in a corn flour batter, then dip in said sauce.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 1, 2008)

Flat mushrooms are about the size of a man's palm and are also known as Field mushrooms. They are the earthy flavoured ones that fry up well as a substitute for the mince part of a burger.  Excellent for stuffing or putting through a pasta dish.  Not so good for raw eating but not saying that you can't either.  They would probably make a robust flavoured soup too.  Hold together really well on a BBQ too.


----------



## amber (Apr 1, 2008)

This seems like a good site for mushroom recipes.  They have several mushroom varieties to choose from.  The portabella consomme' sounds good to me.

Mushroom Recipes


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

You can still make a mushroom gravy.  Cut them up, saute them in butter, remove them, add flour and make a roux.  Mix in some bourbon and cream and make a mushroom gravy for a meatloaf that uses a mixture of beef, pork, veal, Parmesan cheese, milk, onion, Italian breadcrumbs, s&p.

I have also used them as "plates".  When I make a meal that includes a side of pasta, I cook the mushroom in the oven (olive oil, kosher salt, pepper, various sweet herbs) and bake until done.  Place my pasta in the cap as a holder.  

I also always remove the gills from these mushrooms - I hate that icky brown liquid!


----------



## Constance (Apr 1, 2008)

Slice them and saute in butter or olive oil with salt & pepper, and garlic, if you wish. Freeze.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 1, 2008)

If they are similar in size to portobello's...

Portobello Fries
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=544716&postcount=1

Or

Stuffed (with crab or shrimp)
Quiche
Risotto
Mushroom soup
Salads
Omlettes
Stir frys
Quesadillas
Turnovers
Tartlets
Pate
Pizza
Calzone
Marinated
Pasta (Carbonara etc)
Steak topper (w sauteed/grilled onions) or shrooms w balsamic reduction
Kebabs

Try a mushroom search on this site.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> You can put them in salad..eat them plain...saute them with white wine, butter and garlic .


I saute'd them in butter last night with the thought of adding them to the wine/butter sauce for my steaks. I wasn't really sure about how this worked so I just left them in the pan and added the wine, reduced it and swirled in the butter off heat. The resulting sauce was delicious and the mushrooms were delightful but they looked very strange - they were red like the wine (duh!). Anyway, is it a no-no to use red wine because of this? Should I have used only white wine for my sauce with mushrooms?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2008)

If you don't mind the color, red wine is fine.


----------



## flukx (Apr 2, 2008)

There is also a german dish called "geschnetzeltes" which is essentially some type of meat (turkey or veal being quite common) cut into small pieces and stewed with a lot of mushrooms, cream and some herbs and then served over potato dumplings. a recipe:

*Ingredients for 4 persons:*


300 g (0.66 pounds) fresh mushrooms, sliced
juice of ½ lemon
spices
600 g (1.3 pounds) veal, cut in small pieces
2 tablespoons margarine
1 onion, cut in very small pieces
1 dl (3.4 fl. ounces) white wine
1 to 2 dl (3.4 to 6.8 fl. ounces) water
1.5 to 2 dl (5 to 6.8 fl. ounces) cream
gravy-powder
paprika
1 teaspoon salt
grind pepper
*Preparation:*


Cook the mushrooms together with the lemon juice in a small, covered pot. Heat up slowly, cook for 2 minutes.
Pour the liquid into a cup. Add some spices to the mushrooms, keep them warm.
Melt the margarine in a frying-pan
Add the onions, stew. Increase the heat, add the meat, add some water and roast gently. Turn the meat occasionally to make sure it gets roasted evenly.
Remove the meat.
Add the white wine, let cook until the liquid thickens.
Add the liquid from 2. plus some gravy-powder, cook until the sauce binds.
Add the cream and increase the heat slightly.
Add paprika and some spices.
Pour salt, pepper and ½ teaspoon paprika on the meat. Put meat into the sauce, increase the heat, but do not cook.
Add the mushrooms.
Then just make normal potato dumplings (hardball sized are best!)


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 2, 2008)

I dehydrate or freeze extra mushrooms, which keeps them available indefinitely until I have a recipe in need of them.


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Fry them with butter, garlic, chipotle chilies, and add cilantro for a delicious, spicy dish.


----------



## Quadlex (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, all these suggestions sound really good.  I'll copy the stews and sauces to a file and try them another time.

At the moment my freezers are both full so I'm looking at making a duxelle... I figure that's the smallest volume I can put the 'shrooms in.  Then I just need something to put the duxelle in :P  I think I'll probably make small crepes and use it in that.

Thanks for your help everyone... I'll post the burger recipe soon because it was really good.


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 3, 2008)

When I have extra mushrooms, I blanch them in boiling water, and freeze them.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 7, 2008)

If you have any steak, grill the mushrooms, brushing with olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic, rosemary, and thyme.  Grill the steaks.  Serve the steak on top of the mushroom.

Stuff with crab stuffing.  Or, a cheesy stuffing with bread crumbs, sauteed onions, etc.  Or better yet, a cheesy crab stuffing (no pun intended).

If you make the duxelles, you can stuff the duxelles into smaller mushrooms, top with cheese, and bake.  Or, cut a pocket into boneless, skinless, chicken breasts, brown the chicken, place in a casserole, and saute some onions and sliced mushrooms in the pan you browned the chicken in.  Place the veggies over the chicken.  Deglaze the pan with a little white wine, and make a cream sauce.  Pour over the chicken, cover and bake for an hour at 180 degrees C / 350 degrees F.

Homemade Cream of Mushroom Soup, with some fresh thyme and rosemary.  After you saute the veggies, deglaze with a bit of good white wine.


----------



## Finmar001 (Apr 8, 2008)

When I have lots of mushrooms, I make Lasagne with ham and mushrooms.

Or pizza with mushrooms.


----------

